# Lowrider magazine



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)

Tell me if you see a flaw in this car...its a 1982 cadillac Coupe deville vert, BEAUTIFUL!! but with a flaw...


----------



## Raguness (Feb 13, 2007)

A dirty battery cable??? :dunno: Side panels?


----------



## <<<DR.J>>> (Jan 12, 2009)

its a 82


----------



## ILUVMY82 (Jun 17, 2008)

RUST RIGHT ABOVE LICENSE PLATE
THE FIBERGLASS IS TOO SMALL
AMP DOESNT FIT IN THE HOUSING YOU CAN SEE WOOD BEHIND 
ITS LIKE WERES WALDO IN THIS BITCH


----------



## soldierboy (Jan 2, 2008)

scuffed W7s


----------



## soldierboy (Jan 2, 2008)

and the trunklatch cover


----------



## soldierboy (Jan 2, 2008)

looks like they fucked up making it the left side goes under but the right side goes over


----------



## ILUVMY82 (Jun 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by soldierboy_@Mar 3 2010, 07:27 PM~16788431
> *looks like they fucked up making it the left side goes under but the right side goes over
> *


X2 I WAS JUS ABOUT TO ADD THAT


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

nasty looking.. quick disconnect?


----------



## Lavish (Jan 30, 2003)

Spearkers are all off center?? :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

Those trunk shocks are unnecessary... Most have torsion bars or shocks that are hidden from view...


----------



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)

damn you people are good, i didn't notice that trunk latch cover and the wood behind the amp...LMAO...but yeah I did see that rust above the license plate....I pulled up that picture in lowrider magazine featured, and i can't beileve they let that rust slide...and the damn wood behind the amp and the trunk latch cover put on wrong....sheesh

My bad it is an 82' TYPO!!


----------



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 82 deville_@Mar 3 2010, 10:21 PM~16788365
> *its a 82
> *



your right...typo lol


----------



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by soldierboy_@Mar 3 2010, 10:23 PM~16788381
> *scuffed W7s
> *



yeah just saw that shit....the rust left me like WTF so i didn't notice that


----------



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BrownAzt3ka_@Mar 3 2010, 10:39 PM~16788561
> *nasty looking.. quick disconnect?
> *



damn for real


----------



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JustCruisin_@Mar 4 2010, 12:00 AM~16789565
> *Those trunk shocks are unnecessary... Most have torsion bars or shocks that are hidden from view...
> *



Looks like the trunk of a hatchback..hahaha

Bunch of professionals on layitlow man...I see one thing and everyone has found a whole bunch of other shit


----------



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)

here is another picture:











and this is the car we are dealing with here (I mean yeah its WAAYYYYY cleaner than my car in every way but if your going to put so much money and time...do it right..right??


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RollinX151_@Mar 3 2010, 10:22 PM~16789873
> *here is another picture:
> and this is the car we are dealing with here (I mean yeah its WAAYYYYY cleaner than my car in every way but if your going to put so much money and time...do it right..right??
> 
> ...


 :0 :roflmao: Oh man, that car has been under scrutiny since it came out in the magazine... Alot of heat about it in the LeCab topic, which I kept adding fuel to the fire! Apparently Topo did alot of the building on that ride.. Don't let the owner see this topic, he'll come in here start posting in super-caps talking bout, I GREW UP BANGIN IN MY LOWRIDER, HOMIE!!! hno:


----------



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)

thas cool man...im just stating the obvious, and if its on the lowrider website and magazine, then its available for everyone to see and criticize as they please lol....I mean don't get me wrong, that shit is sick....but man, have the standards dropped...for featured lowriders that is....


----------



## FloridaLowrider (Jan 8, 2010)

Very neat..nice..


----------



## CustomMachines (Sep 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RollinX151_@Mar 4 2010, 05:22 AM~16789873
> *here is another picture:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Firefly (Oct 27, 2005)

On the other hand, most featured cars have a few flaws that you don't see in the pictures.

I've seen featured cars in real life and most of them have a few little things that you wouldn't know about if you just seen the pictures in LRM.

Doesn't really bother me on that Cadillac either, he drives the shit outta it doesn't he?


----------



## chaddyb (Mar 7, 2002)

Not that my project is on the same level at all, but sometimes I wonder wtf when i see feature cars in lrm, just basic little flaws on em, stuff that would have been an easy fix if they would have taken a little more time. I read hot rod too, and their cars are flawless in there.


----------



## FattyLak (Feb 15, 2009)

I would challenge anybody that says they have a PERFECT ride, but that's where an experienced cameraman should have seen that. Even worse, those f*@%in' editors @ LRM could have fixed that, or used a different pic.


----------



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FattyLak_@Mar 4 2010, 10:14 AM~16793638
> *I would challenge anybody that says they have a PERFECT ride, but that's where an experienced cameraman should have seen that. Even worse, those f*@%in' editors @ LRM could have fixed that, or used a different pic.
> *



true true.....


----------



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CustomMachines_@Mar 4 2010, 07:37 AM~16793075
> *I agree, and he should've gotten a new trunk seal. this one's ugly n to short.  :biggrin:
> but imo the fiberglass connects for shit around the latch  :0
> 
> ...



At the end of the day, i'm still going to say, dam that caddy is SICK as FUCK!! I drive around Miami and wherever I stop people are telling me my car is SOOOO clean and nice, or If i want to sell it. Its like, man, have these people seen the towncars out there that people put tons of money into?? I mean I LOVE my car and yes i understand if you say its clean, because I wash my car almost everyday. LMAO

Yeah i'm way off topic....If any of us post pictures of our cars, we would probably get murdered, we are eating this guy alive..LMAO good shit though. Once lowriders are built, the only thing you can do is drive it, play with it, and find flaws


----------



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)

this topic is going to make everyone look twice at cars in magazines....your going to end up pulling out a magnifying glass....LMAO :cheesy:


----------



## angel85lx (Sep 4, 2001)

All I can say is that there is no perfect car. they all have flaws and sometimes they are lil things that the owner or shop over looks or on my case just tired and is like F#%# it I just want to finish. So I can understand how lil things can be over looked.


----------



## GRodriguez (Dec 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RollinX151_@Mar 3 2010, 06:56 PM~16788110
> *Tell me if you see a flaw in this car...its a 1982 cadillac Coupe deville vert, BEAUTIFUL!!  but with a flaw...
> 
> 
> ...


IT'S AN 82' LeCAB, I CAN'T PIC IT APART UNTIL I GET ONE :biggrin:


----------



## CustomMachines (Sep 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by angel85lx_@Mar 4 2010, 05:28 PM~16794553
> *All I can say is that there is no perfect car. they all have flaws and sometimes they are lil things that the owner or shop over looks or on my case just tired and is like F#%# it I just want to finish. So I can understand how lil things can be over looked.
> *


Agree. 
And in the end who cares?! its just some smartasses on the internet :biggrin: 
You'll still be shinin' down the street


----------



## Windex (Apr 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by angel85lx_@Mar 4 2010, 09:28 AM~16794553
> *All I can say is that there is no perfect car. they all have flaws and sometimes they are lil things that the owner or shop over looks or on my case just tired and is like F#%# it I just want to finish. So I can understand how lil things can be over looked.
> *


x2 who gives a fuck


----------



## ABRAXASS (Oct 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by angel85lx_@Mar 4 2010, 10:28 AM~16794553
> *All I can say is that there is no perfect car. they all have flaws and sometimes they are lil things that the owner or shop over looks or on my case just tired and is like F#%# it I just want to finish. So I can understand how lil things can be over looked.
> *


If "To error is human," 
Than whatever we create will have flaws


----------



## SnakeShit (Jun 30, 2009)

there is NO WAY that any car that either gets driven or wrapped in foam and trailered wherever it goes is flawless..

Sometimes the goofs are just more noticable than others


----------



## ILUVMY82 (Jun 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SnakeShit_@Mar 5 2010, 10:27 PM~16810440
> *there is NO WAY that any car that either gets driven or wrapped in foam and trailered wherever it goes is flawless..
> 
> Sometimes the goofs are just more noticable than others
> *


----------



## soldierboy (Jan 2, 2008)

next car with flaws lets keep this thread going :cheesy:


----------



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)

Another featured Lowrider magazine car....1986 Buick Regal


----------



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)

1961 Chevy Impala...also featured..




















I'm going to juice my car in the next 2 weeks, so i will post up pictures so we can hate on my shit too lol... :biggrin:


----------



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)

82' Chevy Caprice Classic...featured


Paint over the undercoating = no no for featured car


----------



## ILUVMY82 (Jun 17, 2008)

how much does it cost usually to build a 61 impala? saying just the body and motor typically body in alright condition


----------



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)

1971 Chevy Monte Carlo...featured
well you can see this...


----------



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ILUVMY82_@Mar 7 2010, 02:50 AM~16817769
> *how much does it cost usually to build a 61 impala? saying just the body and motor typically body in alright condition
> *



i'm not sure but I'm sure someone on here can answer that for you....


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RollinX151_@Mar 7 2010, 05:45 PM~16817738
> *82' Chevy Caprice Classic...featured
> Paint over the undercoating = no no for featured car
> 
> ...


whats acceptable? leave it black? if i was building a daily id probably stone guard it. maybe not paint color over it but definitely protect it from road rash...


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RollinX151_@Mar 7 2010, 12:37 AM~16817694
> *1961 Chevy Impala...also featured..
> 
> 
> ...


why would cut your trunk like that to fit the pumps? :scrutinize:


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

i understand what youmean about the featured cars but you got to realize that these guys drive the cars and due to weather and elements, things can go wrong. right now im building a showrideand makin it a hopper and i know flaws may come out but not all cars will be perfect.


----------



## TCaddy (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BUTTAFINGUZ_@Mar 7 2010, 07:25 AM~16818655
> *why would cut your trunk like that to fit the pumps? :scrutinize:
> *


I think the pumps sittin like that looks dope... The flames on the speakers... :thumbsdown: :roflmao:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

NO FLAWS WHAT SO EVER ON THAT BODY.....



































































































OH YEAH THE CAR LOOKS N!CE TOO...... :biggrin:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

THIS IS THE FIRST I SEEN OF THIS TOPIC, ANYONE CAN FIND FLAWS ON ANOTHER MANS RIDE BUT TO MAKE A TOPIC ABOUT IT IS CRAZY, THE WAY YOU PICKING OUT FLAWS ON THEIR RIDES IS JUST REALLY DISRESPECTFUL, THAT LECAB IS CLEAN AND DONE NICE AND SO OR THE OTHER ONES THAT YOU POSTED NO RIDE IS PERFECT, CANT MAKE EVERYONE HAPPY


----------



## pepes21 (Jul 24, 2006)

whats up guys?
no disrespect to any one but this is the reason i stopped going to car shows for a while because everyone is sooo quick to judge another person work or cars there are people in here that can actually build shit and there is others that pay. 
my props go to the one that do shit not the ones that pay.. 
EVERY car has a flaw i don't care who did it or how much time you spent in it.
EVERY CAR has it even the hot rods, they concentrate on other parts of the car, LRM takes it straight "fuk it"
so many internet gangster and shit talkers that it is incredible. just look at a car and appreciate it don't criticize or player hate 
just my two cents


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

THIS FOOL YOU NEED TO STOP WITH THAT BULLSHIT ABOUT EVERYONES CAR THE CARS THAT ARE POSTED ARE DAILY DRIVEN LETS SEE YOU BUILD A CAR AND LETS SEE HOW PERFECT YOU ARE :uh:OH AND THAT REGAL IS A HOPPER LETS SEE WHAT YOU GOT


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Mar 10 2010, 10:39 AM~16849165
> *THIS  FOOL  YOU  NEED  TO STOP  WITH THAT  BULLSHIT ABOUT EVERYONES  CAR  THE  CARS  THAT ARE  POSTED  ARE  DAILY DRIVEN  LETS SEE  YOU BUILD A  CAR  AND LETS  SEE  HOW  PERFECT YOU ARE  :uh:OH AND  THAT REGAL  IS  A  HOPPER  LETS  SEE  WHAT YOU GOT
> *


Lets see all the critics cars!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JustCruisin_@Mar 3 2010, 11:20 PM~16790800
> *:0  :roflmao: Oh man, that car has been under scrutiny since it came out in the magazine... Alot of heat about it in the LeCab topic, which I kept adding fuel to the fire! Apparently Topo did alot of the building on that ride.. Don't let the owner see this topic, he'll come in here start posting in super-caps talking bout, this car i bought how it sits and i drive it every weekend like a real lowrider is supposed to. i understand there is a few flaws on it but all cars have flaws
> this car is currently getting a quick make over for now and at the end of the year when i finnish my 64 rag that is got for sure cover of lrm my le cab will go frame off and done my way as for all the haters you wish your cars could make it to lrm or any magazine for that matterlol,and this ****** up here talking shit can eat a fat dick.... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:*


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RollinX151_@Mar 6 2010, 11:32 PM~16817663
> *Another featured Lowrider magazine car....1986 Buick Regal
> 
> 
> ...


thats my homies car, its a hopper.....itll bust YOUR ass


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

AND A LINCOLN HOMIE CMON THE ONLY FOR DOOR I OWN IS A STATION WAGON AND MY HOUSE 

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Mar 10 2010, 11:37 AM~16849731
> *AND A LINCOLN HOMIE CMON THE ONLY FOR DOOR I OWN IS A STATION WAGON AND MY HOUSE
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :wow: YOU OWN A STATION WAGON


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Mar 10 2010, 11:38 AM~16849739
> *:wow: YOU OWN  A STATION  WAGON
> *


62 WAGON UNDER CONSTRUCTION :biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Mar 10 2010, 11:39 AM~16849747
> *62 WAGON UNDER CONSTRUCTION :biggrin:
> *


STOP LYING FOOL ITS A 89 CROWN VICTORIA WAGON


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Mar 10 2010, 11:40 AM~16849760
> *STOP  LYING FOOL  ITS  A  89  CROWN VICTORIA  WAGON
> *


DAMN YOU COUGHT ME  


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Mar 10 2010, 11:41 AM~16849774
> *DAMN YOU COUGHT ME
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


FUCK THESE HATERS FOOL


----------



## crucialjp (Jan 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Mar 10 2010, 09:20 AM~16848499
> *THIS IS THE FIRST I SEEN OF THIS TOPIC, ANYONE CAN FIND FLAWS ON ANOTHER MANS RIDE BUT TO MAKE A TOPIC ABOUT IT IS CRAZY, THE WAY YOU PICKING OUT FLAWS ON THEIR RIDES IS JUST REALLY DISRESPECTFUL, THAT LECAB IS CLEAN AND DONE NICE AND SO OR THE OTHER ONES THAT YOU POSTED NO RIDE IS PERFECT, CANT MAKE EVERYONE HAPPY
> *



x100, Everyone who post flaws in here should include a picture of their own cars. I'm glad I do this for myself instead of for the people cause this is ridiculous.


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by crucialjp_@Mar 10 2010, 11:47 AM~16849830
> *x100, Everyone who post flaws in here should include a picture of their own cars. I'm glad I do this for myself instead of for the people cause this is ridiculous.
> *


FUNNY ALL THEY CAN TALK ABOUT IS SOME BULLSHIT IN THE TRUNK :roflmao: 
ALL I HAVE TO SAY ITS A <span style=\'color:green\'>REAL 1982 LE CABRIOLET HESS & EISENHARDT BABY</span> :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RollinX151_@Mar 7 2010, 01:53 AM~16817788
> *i'm not sure but I'm sure someone on here can answer that for you....
> *


For a nice street/showcar you're lookin at $100k


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JustCruisin+Mar 3 2010, 11:00 PM~16789565-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


its a LE CAB - there are NO trunk torsion bars - H+E removed them during the conversion and installed the trunk shocks

100% necessary


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Mar 10 2010, 10:20 AM~16848499
> *THIS IS THE FIRST I SEEN OF THIS TOPIC, ANYONE CAN FIND FLAWS ON ANOTHER MANS RIDE BUT TO MAKE A TOPIC ABOUT IT IS CRAZY, THE WAY YOU PICKING OUT FLAWS ON THEIR RIDES IS JUST REALLY DISRESPECTFUL, THAT LECAB IS CLEAN AND DONE NICE AND SO OR THE OTHER ONES THAT YOU POSTED NO RIDE IS PERFECT, CANT MAKE EVERYONE HAPPY
> *



:werd: :werd: :werd:


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

there are flaws in every car, i can go to any show and any car pic out a out atleast 10 flaws a car. the problem is i dont give a fuck. i have flaws in my cars, my boys have flaws in their cars. thing is we enjoy our cars, we all drive, hop, show, and best of all have a blast in our cars. so unless u r their only person in the world with a flawless cars quit hating on someone elses shit. if you have that much time to pick some one elses car apart, means you damn sure aint spending enough time in your garage making your flawless cars. fools need to worry about their own shit and quit hating on someones pride and joy. finish your shit or post up anything you have done and let us see. fucking haters


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Mar 10 2010, 11:16 AM~16849542
> *this car i bought how it sits and i drive it every weekend like a real lowrider is supposed to. i understand there is a few flaws on it but all cars have flaws
> this car is currently getting a quick make over for now and at the end of the year when i finnish my 64 rag that is got for sure cover of lrm my le cab will go frame off and done my way as for all the haters you wish your cars could make it to lrm or any magazine for that matterlol,and this ****** up here talking shit can eat a fat dick.... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :0 :roflmao:


----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)

:drama: :roflmao:


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

oh yeah just for the record i am building a car over 100k right now and i can promise you right now its going have flaws in it so there you go. show me a flawless car and promise you u dont know shit


----------



## Run N Late (Oct 19, 2008)

That's my Regal & I really don't give a FUCK what u think about it, it was good enough 2 make the pages of LRM & my shit can drive anywhere & smack bumper anytime, so where yo car at? Or do u have 1 at all ( most haters don't )... Stupid ass topic


----------



## CARLITOS WAY (May 23, 2009)

ITS FUNNY YOU TALK ALOT OF SHIT AND YOU DRIVE THIS UGLY SHIT


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CARLITOS WAY_@Mar 10 2010, 12:41 PM~16850345
> *ITS FUNNY YOU TALK ALOT OF SHIT AND YOU DRIVE THIS UGLY SHIT
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)

It seems like most people on here are dumb or something.....read everything before you all start talking shit....I will say again, like I said before, My car would belong in a garbage dump if it was parked next to any of these cars....When the fuck has everyone in lowriding become such pussies??? When someone tells me critiques about my car, i don't go around cursing and telling everyone to suck a big fat dick. I say "yeah good idea", or "yeah, thats true" or "I will get to it when I get a chance", or "I didn't notice thanks". Can everyone just relax. Take it as a damn compliment that your car is damn clean, than once everyone is done saying how amazing it is, they lend there words and let you know what could be different. 

By the way, here is my piece of shit car....I should junk it after knowing that every car out there is way cleaner, but its my only car...


----------



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CARLITOS WAY_@Mar 10 2010, 02:41 PM~16850345
> *ITS FUNNY YOU TALK ALOT OF SHIT AND YOU DRIVE THIS UGLY SHIT
> 
> 
> ...



I'm glad you went around looking for my car, and found the pictures from the first week I bought it 5 years ago....good job....and I know its a piece of junk, you don't have to tell me, but I'm working on it thanks


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Mar 10 2010, 11:42 AM~16850354
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


smiley dont let him have it too bad, wooch go ahead let loose


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RollinX151_@Mar 10 2010, 12:56 PM~16850461
> *It seems like most people on here are dumb or something.....read everything before you all start talking shit....I will say again, like I said before, My car would belong in a garbage dump if it was parked next to any of these cars....When the fuck has everyone in lowriding become such pussies???  When someone tells me critiques about my car, i don't go around cursing and telling everyone to suck a big fat dick.  I say "yeah good idea", or "yeah, thats true" or "I will get to it when I get a chance", or "I didn't notice thanks".  Can everyone just relax.  Take it as a damn compliment that your car is damn clean, than once everyone is done saying how amazing it is, they lend there words and let you know what could be different.
> 
> By the way, here is my piece of shit car....I should junk it after knowing that every car out there is way cleaner, but its my only car...
> ...


this is his shit foo you better go back to the drawing board cuz your stock shit on 14's is wack,you got alot of nerve talking about other people cars  :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

IS THIS TRASH EVEN CUT THIS IS A LOWRIDER SITE... LAY IT LOW CAN YOU?


----------



## lifestyle4life (Jun 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Mar 10 2010, 11:37 AM~16849731
> *AND A LINCOLN HOMIE CMON THE ONLY FOR DOOR I OWN IS A STATION WAGON AND MY HOUSE
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :uh: :biggrin: :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Mar 10 2010, 03:15 PM~16850622
> *this is his shit foo you better go back to the drawing board cuz your stock shit on 14's is wack,you got alot of nerve talking about other people cars   :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



I can talk about whos ever car I fucking feel like talking about...you said you bought your shit how it was, so you didn't do shit...I already said my car was a piece of shit, and the first thing on the first comment was that the Le Cab was beautiful. Seems like some motherfuckers in here cant take a critique, and all they do is run they damn mouths. Since your dumb as fuck, as you can see i have not been on lay it low for very long and that means that I just started building up my car.

and no its not cut, but it will be. there was a time where your shit wasn't cut either....oh wait, you bought the car how it was....take the damn critiques and be thankful people are saying your car is clean and trying to help out..ingrateful as fuck man...


----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RollinX151_@Mar 10 2010, 11:56 AM~16850461
> *It seems like most people on here are dumb or something.....read everything before you all start talking shit....I will say again, like I said before, My car would belong in a garbage dump if it was parked next to any of these cars....When the fuck has everyone in lowriding become such pussies???  When someone tells me critiques about my car, i don't go around cursing and telling everyone to suck a big fat dick.  I say "yeah good idea", or "yeah, thats true" or "I will get to it when I get a chance", or "I didn't notice thanks".  Can everyone just relax.  Take it as a damn compliment that your car is damn clean, than once everyone is done saying how amazing it is, they lend there words and let you know what could be different.
> 
> By the way, here is my piece of shit car....I should junk it after knowing that every car out there is way cleaner, but its my only car...
> ...


True, Im the same way, too many foo's take shit up the ass and start trippin these days though :uh:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RollinX151_@Mar 10 2010, 01:25 PM~16850714
> *I can talk about whos ever car I fucking feel like talking about...you said you bought your shit how it was, so you didn't do shit...I already said my car was a piece of shit, and the first thing on the first comment was that the Le Cab was beautiful.  Seems like some motherfuckers in here cant take a critique, and all they do is run they damn mouths.   Since your dumb as fuck, as you can see i have not been on lay it low for very long and that means that I just started building up my car.
> 
> and no its not cut, but it will be.  there was a time where your shit wasn't cut either....oh wait, you bought the car how it was....take the damn critiques and be thankful people are saying your car is clean and trying to help out..ingrateful as fuck man...
> *


SHUT UP BITCH YOUR CAR IS WACK AND WILL NEVER MAKE LRM SUCKA I GOT GUARANTEED LRM CARS COMMING DUMB FUCK... BIG PAGE WESTSIDE C.C YOU BETTER ASK SOME BODY 
NEXT LRM COVER WHEN I FINNISH BITCH

<img src=\'http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1003/2DSC06504.JPG\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

AND EXPECT MORE FROM MY LE CAB WHEN I GO FRAME OFF WITH THAT 


AND FUCK YOUR COMPLIMENT BITCH


----------



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TEMPER909IE_@Mar 10 2010, 03:33 PM~16850775
> *True, Im the same way, too many foo's take shit up the ass and start trippin these days though :uh:
> *



serious shit man, I really can care less, I take it as a compliment, I don't know everything in the world, so you want to critique my ride??? be my guest...


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TEMPER909IE_@Mar 10 2010, 01:33 PM~16850775
> *True, Im the same way, too many foo's take shit up the ass and start trippin these days though :uh:
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh:* IF PEOPLE TALKED SHIT ABOUT YOUR RIDE YOU WOULD FEEL THE SAME WAY*


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Mar 10 2010, 01:34 PM~16850783
> *SHUT UP BITCH YOUR CAR IS WACK AND WILL NEVER MAKE LRM SUCKA I GOT GUARANTEED LRM CARS COMMING DUMB FUCK... BIG PAGE WESTSIDE C.C YOU BETTER ASK SOME BODY
> NEXT LRM COVER WHEN I FINNISH BITCH
> 
> ...


That shit is sick!!!  :biggrin:


----------



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Mar 10 2010, 03:37 PM~16850799
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh: IF PEOPLE TALKED SHIT ABOUT YOUR RIDE YOU WOULD FEEL THE SAME WAY
> *



bro is everyone blind on here?? fucking big cash is talking mad shit and do I care??? HELL FUCK NO!! Talk all the shit you want...I don't care, and if you critique my car, great, I will use it and get to it ASAP...


----------



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Mar 10 2010, 03:34 PM~16850783
> *SHUT UP BITCH YOUR CAR IS WACK AND WILL NEVER MAKE LRM SUCKA I GOT GUARANTEED LRM CARS COMMING DUMB FUCK... BIG PAGE WESTSIDE C.C YOU BETTER ASK SOME BODY
> NEXT LRM COVER WHEN I FINNISH BITCH
> 
> ...



We are better off giving critiques cause he doesn't give a fuck about compliments either. This guy is a joke. Glad you have so many cars lined up for LRM, cause I don't give a fuck. I'll try being like you from now on, "shove your LRM covers and your damn car up your ass and suck a dick bitch.."


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Mar 10 2010, 12:59 PM~16850497
> *smiley dont let him have it too bad, wooch go ahead let loose
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Mar 10 2010, 12:37 PM~16850799
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh: IF PEOPLE TALKED SHIT ABOUT YOUR RIDE YOU WOULD FEEL THE SAME WAY
> *


I've had people talk shit about my ride, cuz its not fully 90'd yet and that it looks like a black car and what not, but I've never tripped, mainly cuz ima youngster and we all start some where, I juss keep in mind that im lucky to have what I have at my age cuz im sure alot of foo's didnt have a caddy half 90'd at the age of 17...Plus fuck what people say, all that matters is I like what I got and I enjoy it to the fullest, I aint lowriding to show up other people or to make it in some magazine cuz i would never roll in something that is rediculous and out of hand with all the murals and graphics, the more original it looks the better IMO...If I cant drive it every single day (not juss on the weekends) then why fuck wit it...Lowrider IMO should be ridin everyday, rain or shine ect. or why even call it a LOW"RIDER"???But yea I wouldnt trip on what people say, everyone has different views on things


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Mar 10 2010, 01:37 PM~16850799
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh: IF PEOPLE TALKED SHIT ABOUT YOUR RIDE YOU WOULD FEEL THE SAME WAY
> *


yes he would


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RollinX151_@Mar 10 2010, 01:44 PM~16850849
> *We are better off giving critiques cause he doesn't give a fuck about compliments either.  This guy is a joke.  Glad you have so many cars lined up for LRM, cause I don't give a fuck.  I'll try being like you from now on, "shove your LRM covers and your damn car up your ass and suck a dick bitch.."
> *


YOUR A **** ,AND IF YOU DIDNT GIVE A FUCK YOU WOULDNT HAVE STARTED THIS TOPIC AS FOR CRITICISM I TAKE FROM WHO OWN NICE VEHICLES NOT PIECES OF SHIT ON 14'S LIKE YOURS YOU ******


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TEMPER909IE_@Mar 10 2010, 01:48 PM~16850873
> *I've had people talk shit about my ride, cuz its not fully 90'd yet and that it looks like a black car and what not, but I've never tripped, mainly cuz ima youngster and we all start some where, I juss keep in mind that im lucky to have what I have at my age cuz im sure alot of foo's didnt have a caddy half 90'd at the age of 17...Plus fuck what people say, all that matters is I like what I got and I enjoy it to the fullest, I aint lowriding to show up other people or to make it in some magazine cuz i would never roll in something that is rediculous and out of hand with all the murals and graphics, the more original it looks the better IMO...If I cant drive it every single day (not juss on the weekends) then why fuck wit it...Lowrider IMO should be ridin everyday, rain or shine ect. or why even call it a LOW"RIDER"???But yea I wouldnt trip on what people say, everyone has different views on things
> *


c`mon lil homie i would feel the same way if sumone talk shit about my car your new to this when you start putting more sweat you will feel different


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

look homie his front emblem cost more then your car


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TEMPER909IE_@Mar 10 2010, 01:48 PM~16850873
> *I've had people talk shit about my ride, cuz its not fully 90'd yet and that it looks like a black car and what not, but I've never tripped, mainly cuz ima youngster and we all start some where, I juss keep in mind that im lucky to have what I have at my age cuz im sure alot of foo's didnt have a caddy half 90'd at the age of 17...Plus fuck what people say, all that matters is I like what I got and I enjoy it to the fullest, I aint lowriding to show up other people or to make it in some magazine cuz i would never roll in something that is rediculous and out of hand with all the murals and graphics, the more original it looks the better IMO...If I cant drive it every single day (not juss on the weekends) then why fuck wit it...Lowrider IMO should be ridin everyday, rain or shine ect. or why even call it a LOW"RIDER"???But yea I wouldnt trip on what people say, everyone has different views on things
> *


WELL YOUNGSTER I DID THE EVERY DAY LOWRIDER WHEN I WAS A KID BUT KNOW IM A ADULT AND HAVE A BUSINESS TO RUN SO I CANT DRIVE IT EVERYDAY AND WHAT PEOPLE SAY I REALLY DONT GIVE A FUCK BUT THIS BITCH ASS ****** STARTED A TOPIC ABOUT IT


----------



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Mar 10 2010, 03:49 PM~16850884
> *YOUR A **** ,AND IF YOU DIDNT GIVE A FUCK YOU WOULDNT HAVE STARTED THIS TOPIC AS FOR  CRITICISM I TAKE FROM WHO OWN NICE VEHICLES NOT PIECES OF SHIT ON 14'S LIKE YOURS YOU ******
> 
> *


You like talking about **** alot?? You into that gay shit?? man shut the fuck up and go make another car I can talk shit about bitch...if you think your cars are so fucking bad ass then why the fuck you get so mad?? Like YOU said, I'm nobody right?? So shut the fuck up and get out here you piece of shit!


----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)

This what I got so far, gonna be ridin' daily, in any weather conditions~LOWRIDER~ Wont be in any magazine unless its some kind of "daily street rider" mag. cuz this is how its gonna look, juss gotta get the rest of the 90 panels...juss keeping it basic. :biggrin:


----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Mar 10 2010, 12:53 PM~16850918
> *WELL YOUNGSTER I DID THE EVERY DAY LOWRIDER WHEN I WAS A KID BUT KNOW IM A ADULT AND HAVE A BUSINESS TO RUN SO I CANT DRIVE IT EVERYDAY AND WHAT PEOPLE SAY I REALLY DONT GIVE A FUCK BUT THIS BITCH ASS ****** STARTED A TOPIC ABOUT IT
> *


YEA I UNDERSTAND YOUR AN ADULT BUT WHY NOT TAKE YOUR LAC TO YOUR BUSINESS/JOB EVERYDAY???


----------



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TEMPER909IE_@Mar 10 2010, 03:53 PM~16850922
> *This what I got so far, gonna be ridin' daily, in any weather conditions~LOWRIDER~ Wont be in any magazine unless its some kind of "daily street rider" mag. cuz this is how its gonna look, juss gotta get the rest of the 90 panels...juss keeping it basic. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



thats a nice ass color man...its like my car but reversed, ....Brown paint, tan top, i have brown top, tan paint...hahaha


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RollinX151_@Mar 10 2010, 01:53 PM~16850920
> *You like talking about **** alot??  You into that gay shit??  man shut the fuck up and go make another car I can talk shit about bitch...if you think your cars are so fucking bad ass then why the fuck you get so mad??  Like YOU said, I'm nobody right??  So shut the fuck up and get out here you piece of shit!
> *


YOU A BITCH YOUR CARS A PIECE OF SHIT YOU GET OUT PUNK BITCH


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TEMPER909IE_@Mar 10 2010, 01:53 PM~16850922
> *This what I got so far, gonna be ridin' daily, in any weather conditions~LOWRIDER~ Wont be in any magazine unless its some kind of "daily street rider" mag. cuz this is how its gonna look, juss gotta get the rest of the 90 panels...juss keeping it basic. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Nice Cadi!!!


----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RollinX151_@Mar 10 2010, 12:56 PM~16850941
> *thats a nice ass color man...its like my car but reversed, ....Brown paint, tan top, i have brown top, tan paint...hahaha
> *


Thanks G, its def. not a show car or a car that belongs in a mag. but thats how I want it to be, Although I do take it to street shows in my area like cruise nights & shit and I do get looks :biggrin:  but I'll never get out of hand wit it


----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 10 2010, 12:59 PM~16850971
> *Nice Cadi!!!
> *


Thanks G


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TEMPER909IE_@Mar 10 2010, 01:56 PM~16850938
> *YEA I UNDERSTAND YOUR AN ADULT BUT WHY NOT TAKE YOUR LAC TO YOUR BUSINESS/JOB EVERYDAY???
> *


*WHEN YOU GET OLDER YOU WILL UNDER STAND YOUNGSTER...WHEN I WAS 17 I HAD 1985 CUTLASS AND I DROVE IT EVERY WHERE ...BY THE WAY NICE CADI KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK*


----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Mar 10 2010, 01:01 PM~16850986
> *WHEN YOU GET OLDER YOU WILL UNDER STAND YOUNGSTER...WHEN I WAS 17 I HAD 1985 CUTLASS AND I DROVE IT EVERY WHERE ...BY THE WAY NICE CADI CADI KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK
> *


I DONT KNOW HOMIE, I PLAN ON BEING A LOWRIDER EVERYDAY NOT JUSS ON SUNDAY HAHA, AND THANKS MAN IM WORKING ON IT "The Brown Devil" :biggrin:


----------



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Mar 10 2010, 03:58 PM~16850955
> *YOU A BITCH  YOUR CARS A PIECE OF SHIT YOU GET OUT PUNK BITCH
> *



I created this shit, so I'm not going anywhere....I've never seen someone more Adult than you. You come arguing with Newbies cause we critiqued your car???? Never seen this in my life!! 
I remember the Lowrider show like 2-3 years ago. I rolled with my cousin with U.S.O. And one of the guys there had an ugly interior and I told him, "man, I really don't like that interior. It's cool but I don't like it" He said, "yeah, some people have said that, but I did it for the points, I'll change it again sometime". Thats cause the lowriding game was made for critiques because without it, a car will never be better.

Think of what your doing. I'm young and stupid on the computer learning and critiquing, and your an adult, sitting on your computer arguing cause a young kid said your car was nice and pointed out a flaw??? wow, I mean anyone thats on your said of the argument is just as dumb as you.


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

THIS IS HOW YOU DO IT


----------



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)

and wait, I pointed out a flaw on a car, you said you bought like that??? come on man, what the hell is wrong with you...


----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RollinX151_@Mar 10 2010, 01:10 PM~16851067
> *I created this shit, so I'm not going anywhere....I've never seen someone more Adult than you.  You come arguing with Newbies cause we critiqued your car????  Never seen this in my life!!
> I remember the Lowrider show like 2-3 years ago.  I rolled with my cousin with U.S.O.  And one of the guys there had an ugly interior and I told him, "man, I really don't like that interior.  It's cool but I don't like it"  He said, "yeah, some people have said that, but I did it for the points, I'll change it again sometime".  Thats cause the lowriding game was made for critiques because without it, a car will never be better.
> 
> ...


I think its sad to hear people say they do it for the points or to win some trophey, I thought it was for joy & the love of it, not about trying to win and be the baddest :dunno:


----------



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TEMPER909IE_@Mar 10 2010, 04:14 PM~16851106
> *I think its sad to hear people say they do it for the points or to win some trophey, I thought it was for joy & the love of it, not about trying to win and be the baddest :dunno:
> *



True story man I swear. i'm on your side, I don't care what people say, I keep my shit clean and original. I'm not going to do tuck n roll on the whole interior in orange lol...it was cool but I like original.


----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Mar 10 2010, 01:12 PM~16851085
> *THIS IS HOW YOU DO IT
> 
> 
> ...


Smashing on the freeway :yes: fish tailing and shit :biggrin: Hell yea


----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RollinX151_@Mar 10 2010, 01:15 PM~16851127
> *True story man I swear.  i'm on your side, I don't care what people say, I keep my shit clean and original.  I'm not going to do tuck n roll on the whole interior in orange lol...it was cool but I like original.
> *


Same here, everything with the original style juss new know what i mean?


----------



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)

Honestly, the only thing I saw on that Le Cab was a spot that had what looked like rust above the license plate behind the continental kit, everything else was pointed out by other Lay it low members...As much as I don't like Big Cash for all the shit he talks, I'll be honest, that video is sick as fuck, that shit rolls hard...


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Mar 10 2010, 02:12 PM~16851085
> *THIS IS HOW YOU DO IT
> 
> 
> ...


Sick Vid


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TEMPER909IE_@Mar 10 2010, 02:14 PM~16851106
> *I think its sad to hear people say they do it for the points or to win some trophey, I thought it was for joy & the love of it, not about trying to win and be the baddest :dunno:
> *


*LOWRIDING IS A COMPETITION AND HAS BEEN A COMPETITION FROM DAY ONE... IF THAT WAS THE CASE THERE WOULD NEVER BE TROPHY'S HANDED OUT EVERYBODY STRIVES TO HAVE THE BADDEST CARS AT LEAST WHERE I COME FROM ITS LIKE THAT AND I COME FROM WHERE IT ALL STARTED LOS ANGELES AND I STILL LIVE THERE*


----------



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TEMPER909IE_@Mar 10 2010, 04:17 PM~16851144
> *Same here, everything with the original style juss new know what i mean?
> *



For sure man, I've had my car for almost 5 years, and not until now have I had the time and money to start juicing my car. I replaced a whole bunch or interior parts that were wrong or broken wrong color, I removed the old rag top, and put a new one. I wanted to make sure my car was in good working order. I haven't had to fix anything in my car for about a year now, so I figured it time. If it was not my daily and I had another car, It would have already been juiced. But also like you, I want to be lowriding everyday.


----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Mar 10 2010, 01:19 PM~16851162
> *LOWRIDING IS A COMPETITION AND HAS BEEN A COMPETITION FROM DAY ONE... IF THAT WAS THE CASE THERE WOULD NEVER BE TROPHY'S HANDED OUT EVERYBODY STRIVES TO HAVE THE BADDEST CARS AT LEAEST WHERE I COME FROM ITS LIKE THAT AND I COME FROM WHERE IT ALL STARTED LOS ANGELES AND I STILL LIVE THERE
> *


I GUESS I MUST HAVE A DIFFERENT MIND STATE, CUZ I DO IT HOW I WANNA DO IT, NOT TO BE BETTER, CUZ MY STYLE IS JUSS BASIC, WEATHER I WOULD BE WORKING WITH A CADDY, IMPALA, G-BODY OR BOMB I WOULD ALWAYS KEEP IT CLEAN & SIMPLE, LIKE YOUR LECAB, ITS WAS CLEAN AS HELL AND SIMPLE CUZ IT DONT HAVE MURALS ALL OVER THE PLACE AND GRAPHICS EVERYWHERE BUT IT GETS ALOT OF ATTENTION CUZ ITS A VERT AND IM PRETTY SURE THOSE ARE RARE AND HARD TO FIND WHEN THEYRE ORIGINAL AND NOT FAKE KNOW WHAT I MEAN? ANYONE CAN TAKE ANY KIND OF CAR AND CONVERT. IT...


----------



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Mar 10 2010, 04:19 PM~16851162
> *LOWRIDING IS A COMPETITION AND HAS BEEN A COMPETITION FROM DAY ONE... IF THAT WAS THE CASE THERE WOULD NEVER BE TROPHY'S HANDED OUT EVERYBODY STRIVES TO HAVE THE BADDEST CARS AT LEAEST WHERE I COME FROM ITS LIKE THAT AND I COME FROM WHERE IT ALL STARTED LOS ANGELES AND I STILL LIVE THERE
> *



What are you trying to say?? That me and TEMPER should not have a lowrider because we are not competitive?? So everyone that is not striving to win a trophy needs to get the fuck out of the lowrider scene?? Come on man, you know that its not like that. Lowriding has always been about family and just hanging out. Competition started later for those that wanted to.


----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RollinX151_@Mar 10 2010, 01:22 PM~16851187
> *For sure man, I've had my car for almost 5 years, and not until now have I had the time and money to start juicing my car.  I replaced a whole bunch or interior parts that were wrong or broken wrong color, I removed the old rag top, and put a new one.  I wanted to make sure my car was in good working order.  I haven't had to fix anything in my car for about a year now, so I figured it time.  If it was not my daily and I had another car, It would have already been juiced.  But also like you, I want to be lowriding everyday.
> *


Coo, juss replace the original parts to have new ones so its nothing fancy huh...So you wouldnt ride daily if you have Hydros?


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RollinX151+Mar 3 2010, 05:56 PM~16788110-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


People often forget this key statement.

Nice to hear this from someone so young, perfect way to build YOUR ride.  

This is very true. Some of us like Chevys over Fords...Some are Cadillac lovers :cheesy: and some want to build what nobody else ever has... wouldnt be a magazine/show/cruise spot in every state if it were any different.


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RollinX151_@Mar 10 2010, 02:27 PM~16851224
> *What are you trying to say?? That me and TEMPER should not have a lowrider because we are not competitive??  So everyone that is not striving to win a trophy needs to get the fuck out of the lowrider scene??  Come on man, you know that its not like that.  Lowriding has always been about family and just hanging out.  Competition started later for those that wanted to.
> *


----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Mar 10 2010, 01:29 PM~16851245
> *You did start the topic by posting somebody's trunk and saying there was a flaw...then left it open so people could come in and start pointing and picking. When we show our rides or they appear in a magazine we are putting it out there for others to comment on, praise and criticize. When you post something like this you have to realize that everyone handles shit different.
> People often forget this key statement.
> 
> ...


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

YOUR CAR IS NICE AND CLEAN AND IS A GREAT START, JUST NOT COOL FOR YOU TO TALK DOWN ON ANY ONES RIDES CAUSE THATS WHATS WRONG WITH LOWRIDING I'M NO VET STILL A ROOKIE AND LEARNING JUST LIKE YOU BUT PEOPLE JUST NEED TO SHOW MORE RESPECT TWORDS ARE FELLOW RIDER


----------



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TEMPER909IE_@Mar 10 2010, 04:28 PM~16851233
> *Coo, juss replace the original parts to have new ones so its nothing fancy huh...So you wouldnt ride daily if you have Hydros?
> *



Hell yeah I would!! Thats why I put that I would not want another car because I want to drive my lowrider everyday! I love it man!! Everyone at stop lights are staring, because around here where I live you don't see too many on the streets...


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RollinX151_@Mar 10 2010, 02:27 PM~16851224
> *What are you trying to say?? That me and TEMPER should not have a lowrider because we are not competitive??  So everyone that is not striving to win a trophy needs to get the fuck out of the lowrider scene??  Come on man, you know that its not like that.  Lowriding has always been about family and just hanging out.  Competition started later for those that wanted to.
> *


*AND YOUR WRONG LOWRIDERS STARTED WITH THE GANG BANGING SCENE... EVERYBODY WANTS A CLEAN LOWRIDER I DONT KNOW ONE FOO THAT WANTS A BUCKET FOR A LOWRIDER AND IF THEY DO HAVE BUCKET LOWRIDER IM SURE THEY WANT A CLEAN ONE*


----------



## CARLITOS WAY (May 23, 2009)

10 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
8 Members: CARLITOS WAY, TEMPER909IE, BIG PAGE, RollinX151, plague, lifestyle4life, REYXTC, showandgo
:wow: :wow:


----------



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Mar 10 2010, 04:36 PM~16851286
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Honestly, I don't think its a lack of respect if you have a critique on someones car, and you know what, yes I criticized his car, and he didn't like it, so he went and did the same about my car, so he was at the same level I was. I guess sense critiques are not welcome in lowriding anymore, at least not in Los Angeles, I'll keep my comments to myself here in Florida where it seems people are "ok" with criticism. 

Thanks for the comment on my car. I don't want to be most hated on lay it low for commenting on someones car. I'm an understanding guy and don't bust out in fury when someone comments on my car, but my bad if I hurt anyones feelings (lol), I obviously know everyone put hard work into their cars and that no car is perfect (which I said all of this multiple times on this topic) I just really don't care if anyone says anything about my car even if I put in tons of hour of work into it. Its what I like and thats it. Sorry guys, you know all your rides are tight. Anything that is lowrider, is cool with me.


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> *
> Thanks for the comment on my car.  I don't want to be most hated on lay it low for commenting on someones car.  I'm an understanding guy and don't bust out in fury when someone comments on my car, but my bad if I hurt anyones feelings (lol), I obviously know everyone put hard work into their cars and that no car is perfect (which I said all of this multiple times on this topic)  I just really don't care if anyone says anything about my car even if I put in tons of hour of work into it.  Its what I like and thats it.  Sorry guys, you know all your rides are tight.  Anything that is lowrider, is cool with me.
> *


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

*BY THE WAY HERE IS THE PIECE YOU SAID WAS RUSTY AND I NEVER CLAIMED MY CAR WAS PERFECT I DRIVE THE SHIT OUT OF MY LE CAB AND WHEN YOU HOP YOUR CAR ALOT SHIT MOVES AND SHIFTS   *


----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RollinX151_@Mar 10 2010, 01:38 PM~16851302
> *Hell yeah I would!!  Thats why I put that I would not want another car because I want to drive my lowrider everyday!  I love it man!!  Everyone at stop lights are staring, because around here where I live you don't see too many on the streets...
> *


Oh alright I must have understood you wrong, I though you were saying if your car wasnt a daily then you would have juiced it already, but since it is your daily you dont wanna juice it


----------



## CARLITOS WAY (May 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Mar 10 2010, 01:12 PM~16851085
> *THIS IS HOW YOU DO IT
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKS LIKE BIG PAGE SHIT IT ON YOUR LINCOLN


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TEMPER909IE_@Mar 10 2010, 05:04 PM~16851485
> *Oh alright I must have understood you wrong, I though you were saying if your car wasnt a daily then you would have juiced it already, but since it is your daily you dont wanna juice it
> *


I must have written everything wrong, here is the bottom line, I love my car, its the only car I want, and I want to juice it and drive it daily LMAO and thats that...


----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RollinX151_@Mar 10 2010, 02:09 PM~16851535
> *I must have written everything wrong, here is the bottom line, I love my car, its the only car I want, and I want to juice it and drive it daily LMAO and thats that...
> *


Thats Coo & how it should be done


----------



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Mar 10 2010, 05:01 PM~16851463
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I understand man, I was a bit dumb to put this shit on lay it low, I was thinking, I mean its already available to the public on the LRM and online, so why not post it on lay it low. My bad bro, I've said it , and I'll say it again, that shit is CLEAN AS FUCK, I just saw the "rust" and was kind of like , my bad.


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)

:drama: :drama:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen_@Mar 10 2010, 03:44 PM~16851800
> *:drama:  :drama:
> *


 :drama: :drama:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY (May 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Mar 10 2010, 02:52 PM~16851840
> *:drama:  :drama:
> *


 :drama:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Mar 10 2010, 02:49 PM~16850888
> *c`mon lil  homie  i would  feel  the  same  way  if  sumone  talk shit about  my car  your  new  to  this  when you start  putting more  sweat  you will feel  different
> *


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

There is no such thing as a perfect car..... unless your smiley of course.. :biggrin: alot of people have flaws in their cars, thats just the way it is. , im a very picky person when it comes to details and flaws, but the more i think about my car being too nice the more i dont want to drive it and that defeats the purpose, i want to drive my shit as much as i can, streetcars that can compete in shows is where its at


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DEAD PRE$IDENT$_@Mar 10 2010, 04:19 PM~16852023
> *There is no such thing as a perfect car..... unless your smiley of course.. :biggrin:  alot of people have flaws in their cars, thats just the way it is.  , im a very picky person when it comes to details and flaws, but the more i think about my car being too nice the more i dont want to drive it and that defeats the purpose, i want to drive my shit as much as i can,  streetcars that can compete in shows is where its at
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE+Mar 10 2010, 11:16 AM~16849542-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I didn't notice it was a LeCab from the trunk pic, after I found out I figured those shocks were there cuz the top folds down into the trunk.. I haven't studied enough LeCabriolets to know everything they did to make the top work..


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JustCruisin_@Mar 10 2010, 06:39 PM~16853269
> *I called that one!  :biggrin:  :angel:
> I didn't notice it was a LeCab from the trunk pic, after I found out I figured those shocks were there cuz the top folds down into the trunk.. I haven't studied enough LeCabriolets to know everything they did to make the top work..
> *


 :uh:


----------



## FIREMAN63 (Sep 14, 2005)

:drama:


----------



## 350_85_BroughamCut (May 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Mar 10 2010, 04:09 PM~16851526
> *
> 
> 
> ...


whats the name of that song at the beginning? clean as rides homie, love to see cruising vids


----------



## CARLITOS WAY (May 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 350_85_BroughamCut_@Mar 10 2010, 11:21 PM~16857134
> *whats the name of that song at the beginning? clean as rides homie, love to see cruising vids
> *


PISTOLS POPPIN ..MR TRIGGS FT .SLOW PAIN


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)

:drama:


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

T T T :around:


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RollinX151_@Mar 10 2010, 03:14 PM~16851575
> *I understand man, I was a bit dumb to put this shit on lay it low, I was thinking, I mean its already available to the public on the LRM and online, so why not post it on lay it low.  My bad bro, I've said it , and I'll say it again, that shit is CLEAN AS FUCK, I just saw the "rust" and was kind of like , my bad.
> *



you really need to check yourself !!! 

i though it was funny you said you don't talk shit in fla. but people don't mind lol

truth of the matter is that you don't because someone else will check ya huh 

homie when you have a $1500 car you shouldn't comment on what other ppl 
have i know the car personally and it's clean 

bottom line is grow up son


----------



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FULLYCLOWNIN_@Mar 11 2010, 08:29 PM~16864110
> *you really need to check yourself !!!
> 
> i though it was funny you said you don't talk shit in fla. but people don't mind lol
> ...



Bottom line is, mind your damn business....and i comment on whatever the fuck I want....the shit is resolved, i was man enough to admit that I should have not critiqued someones car, because I was not talking shit, I was just pointing something out....and guess what, i tell people shit to there face if I have too...some people take it lightly and others don't, but you know what i learned my lesson and I know people put hard work into there shit...no one needs you to comment on whats going on here....your too late


----------



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FULLYCLOWNIN_@Mar 11 2010, 08:29 PM~16864110
> *you really need to check yourself !!!
> 
> i though it was funny you said you don't talk shit in fla. but people don't mind lol
> ...



by the way, learn how to read, i never said we don't talk shit in fla....this whole topic was not even about talking shit, its was about critiquing others cars...just stay out of shit, its not your problem..


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

This has bothered me since I seen it in the magazine.. Its a 65 Impala with Honda seats in it! Those two cars should *never* have anything in common.. I guess its personal preference, but those plastic knob adjusters don't coordinate with the classic chrome a 65' has..








But everyone has they own ideas of what a Kustom car is, that's why I love this Lifestyle..


----------



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JustCruisin_@Mar 12 2010, 01:02 AM~16865825
> *This has bothered me since I seen it in the magazine.. Its a 65 Impala with Honda seats in it! Those two cars should never have anything in common.. I guess its personal preference, but those plastic knob adjusters don't coordinate with the classic chrome a 65' has..
> 
> 
> ...



yeah man, i had mentioned earlier about some dudes interior that i told him I personally didn't like, and he said he did it for the points, maybe thats what this guy was doing too, because i'm sure you get mad points for doing something crazy like that


----------



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JustCruisin_@Mar 12 2010, 01:02 AM~16865825
> *This has bothered me since I seen it in the magazine.. Its a 65 Impala with Honda seats in it! Those two cars should never have anything in common.. I guess its personal preference, but those plastic knob adjusters don't coordinate with the classic chrome a 65' has..
> 
> 
> ...



he probably likes it too... :dunno:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## THROWING.UP.THE.W (Feb 9, 2010)




----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JustCruisin_@Mar 11 2010, 10:02 PM~16865825
> *This has bothered me since I seen it in the magazine.. Its a 65 Impala with Honda seats in it! Those two cars should never have anything in common.. I guess its personal preference, but those plastic knob adjusters don't coordinate with the classic chrome a 65' has..
> 
> 
> ...


Oh damn thats rediculous, thats what i mean when i say getting out of hand, well thats at least juss an example :uh:


----------



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TEMPER909IE_@Mar 12 2010, 01:24 AM~16866146
> *Oh damn thats rediculous, thats what i mean when i say getting out of hand, well thats at least juss an example :uh:
> *



points man....me & you keep it original HAHA


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RollinX151_@Mar 11 2010, 10:54 PM~16865729
> *by the way, learn how to read, i never said we don't talk shit in fla....this whole topic was not even about talking shit, its was about critiquing others cars...just stay out of shit, its not your problem..
> *



damn did it strike a nerve ??? 

like you said this is the enternet it's everyone's bus. right ???

when you do dumb shit in public it's everyones bus...

like i said try and grow up !!!


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RollinX151_@Mar 10 2010, 02:51 PM~16851392
> *Honestly, I don't think its a lack of respect if you have a critique on someones car, and you know what, yes I criticized his car, and he didn't like it, so he went and did the same about my car, so he was at the same level I was.  I guess sense critiques are not welcome in lowriding anymore, at least not in Los Angeles, I'll keep my comments to myself here in Florida where it seems people are "ok" with criticism.
> 
> Thanks for the comment on my car.  I don't want to be most hated on lay it low for commenting on someones car.  I'm an understanding guy and don't bust out in fury when someone comments on my car, but my bad if I hurt anyones feelings (lol), I obviously know everyone put hard work into their cars and that no car is perfect (which I said all of this multiple times on this topic)  I just really don't care if anyone says anything about my car even if I put in tons of hour of work into it.  Its what I like and thats it.  Sorry guys, you know all your rides are tight.  Anything that is lowrider, is cool with me.
> *


----------



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FULLYCLOWNIN_@Mar 12 2010, 01:35 AM~16866304
> *damn did it strike a nerve ???
> 
> like you said this is the enternet it's everyone's bus. right ???
> ...



Grow up?? Seems like the one that needs to grow up here is you, Mr. Enternet.... :twak:


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RollinX151_@Mar 11 2010, 11:39 PM~16866366
> *Grow up??  Seems like the one that needs to grow up here is you, Mr. Enternet.... :twak:
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FULLYCLOWNIN_@Mar 12 2010, 01:37 AM~16866337
> *
> *



Where in there did it say anything about talking shit in Florida?? Bro, stay out of it your lost...


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RollinX151_@Mar 11 2010, 11:41 PM~16866397
> *Where in there did it say anything about talking shit in Florida??  Bro, stay out of it your lost...
> *



it says that "you don't talk shit in fla "

read homie read


----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RollinX151_@Mar 11 2010, 10:26 PM~16866179
> *points man....me & you keep it original HAHA
> *


thats right


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

IN THE NEW LOWRIDER WITH THAT 60 RAG, HAD NO GRILL EMBLEM OR BUMPER PLATE FRAME :0


----------



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FULLYCLOWNIN_@Mar 12 2010, 01:42 AM~16866420
> *it says that "you don't talk shit in fla "
> 
> read homie read
> *


This is what you highlighted:

I'll keep my comments to myself here in Florida where it seems people are "ok" with criticism. 

WHere are you reading this "you don't talk shit in Fla" ??????

Why don't you just stop what your doing, sign out, go to sleep, and maybe you'll wake up and snap out of this "shit talking in Fla" daze your in...


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Mar 11 2010, 11:46 PM~16866476
> *IN THE NEW LOWRIDER WITH THAT 60 RAG, HAD NO GRILL EMBLEM OR BUMPER PLATE FRAME :0
> *



and i've been knowin you for 5 years and still ain't seen u with no car :0 

that's the kinda shit i'm talkin about right there until you on they level or above 
you shouldn't have shit to say .....sorry


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RollinX151_@Mar 11 2010, 11:47 PM~16866491
> *This is what you highlighted:
> 
> I'll keep my comments to myself here in Florida where it seems people are "ok" with criticism.
> ...



it's cool lil brother i said what i had to say ...and don't worry keep your head up 
in a few years your other nut will drop and you will become a man 
and you can get off this kid "hater " bullshit you on  peace


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by FULLYCLOWNIN_@Mar 12 2010, 01:49 AM~16866525
> *and i've been knowin you for 5 years and still ain't seen u with no car  :0
> 
> that's the kinda shit i'm talkin about right there until you on they level or above
> ...


YOU DONT KNOW ME HOMIE, BUT COME ON HOW YOU GOING TO HAVE A BADASS RAG BUT WITH NO FRONT BUMPER???????


----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Mar 11 2010, 10:53 PM~16866595
> *YOU DONT KNOW ME HOMIE, BUT COME ON HOW YOU GOING TO HAVE A BADASS RAG BUT WITH NO FRONT BUMPER???????
> *


what 60 you talking bout? post a link...


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

ITS THE 1 WITH THE GREEN 64 ON THE COVER, THERES A 60 DROP IN THERE


----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Mar 11 2010, 10:55 PM~16866625
> *ITS THE 1 WITH THE GREEN 64 ON THE COVER, THERES A 60 DROP IN THERE
> *


its not on the lowrider mag. site?


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Mar 11 2010, 11:53 PM~16866595
> *YOU DONT KNOW ME HOMIE, BUT COME ON HOW YOU GOING TO HAVE A BADASS RAG BUT WITH NO FRONT BUMPER???????
> *



damn bro you talk to every year in atl and now you don't no me ???

been feedin yo ass every year too :0 

but i'm gone good chopin it with ya fellas


----------



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FULLYCLOWNIN_@Mar 12 2010, 01:52 AM~16866568
> *it's cool lil brother i said what i had to say ...and don't worry keep your head up
> in a few years your other nut will drop and you will become a man
> and you can get off this kid "hater " bullshit you on   peace
> *



This ****** a clown man. Has mental problems and way too much time on his hands with 12,000 post. Since I see your real intrested, I'll let you know when my other nuts going to drop so you can catch it for me.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by FULLYCLOWNIN_@Mar 12 2010, 01:56 AM~16866639
> *damn bro you talk to every year in atl and now you don't no me ???
> 
> been feedin yo ass every year too  :0
> ...


WE HAVENT MET IN PERSON YET HAVE WE?? WE CHOP IT UP ON HERE THATS IT


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Mar 11 2010, 11:57 PM~16866661
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thatz a clean car regardless... and itz on the streets!!!


----------



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Mar 12 2010, 01:57 AM~16866661
> *
> 
> 
> ...



that picture looks like a painting...


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RollinX151_@Mar 11 2010, 11:56 PM~16866640
> *This ****** a clown man.  Has mental problems and way too much time on his hands with 12,000 post.  Since I see your real intrested, I'll let you know when my other nuts going to drop so you can catch it for me.
> *



naw bro this just ain't my first year doing this shit been doing it since the 
eighty's youngster  well 05 on here but you get the point


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

YEA ITS CLEAN ASS FUCK IM NOT TALKIN SHIT ABOUT IT BUT THATS WAS THE FIRST THINGS I NOTICED WEN I SEEN IT


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Mar 11 2010, 11:57 PM~16866661
> *
> 
> 
> ...



but see that's a real clean ride ..i was there when it was shot in oh. last year 
the homie howard shot it .. we was at the westside picnic in hamilton ohio


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

O YEA THATS WHATS UP THEN


----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)

HELL YEA ITS CLEAN & SIMPLE AND LOOKS CLOSE TO HAVING THAT OG LOOK TO IT, IVE SEEN ALOT OF UGLY RIDES ON THAT WEBSITE, I MEAN THE ACTUAL CAR IS NICE BUT THE STYLE IS I GUESS JUSS NOT ME HAHA


----------



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Mar 12 2010, 02:02 AM~16866728
> *YEA ITS CLEAN ASS FUCK IM NOT TALKIN SHIT ABOUT IT BUT THATS WAS THE FIRST THINGS I NOTICED WEN I SEEN IT
> *



This is what I mean. CRAWLING saw the missing piece on the car and posted it probably not thinking that the owner will probably get on here and tell him to not talk shit. I've learned my Lesson LMAO. Yo Big Page, shall we point him to page 5??  

Its just this instinct that when you see something wrong you just want to tell someone. In my case, i told all of lay it low (my bad)


----------



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TEMPER909IE_@Mar 12 2010, 02:05 AM~16866764
> *HELL YEA ITS CLEAN & SIMPLE AND LOOKS CLOSE TO HAVING THAT OG LOOK TO IT, IVE SEEN ALOT OF UGLY RIDES ON THAT WEBSITE, I MEAN THE ACTUAL CAR IS NICE BUT THE STYLE IS I GUESS JUSS NOT ME HAHA
> *



When we original, its hard to find cars out there we would like lol....


----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RollinX151_@Mar 11 2010, 11:05 PM~16866775
> *This is what I mean.  CRAWLING saw the missing piece on the car and posted it probably not thinking that the owner will probably get on here and tell him to not talk shit.  I've learned my Lesson LMAO.  Yo Big Page, shall we point him to page 5??
> 
> Its just this instinct that when you see something wrong you just want to tell someone.  In my case, i told all of lay it low (my bad)
> *


SHIT HOMIE WERE ALL JUSS GIVING OUR VIEWS & OPINIONS ON CARS, WERE ALL ENTITLED TO OUR OWN STYLE AND ARE FREE TO LET IT BE KNOWN


----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RollinX151_@Mar 11 2010, 11:06 PM~16866793
> *When we original, its hard to find cars out there we would like lol....
> *


FOR REAL MAN


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

IF THAT WAS MINE AND KNEW IF WAS GOING TO BE IN THA MAGS , IMA GET LIL SHIT LIKE THAT RIGHT FIRST CUZ IT WOULD BOTHER ME


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TEMPER909IE_@Mar 12 2010, 12:07 AM~16866807
> *SHIT HOMIE WERE ALL JUSS GIVING OUR VIEWS & OPINIONS ON CARS, WERE ALL ENTITLED TO OUR OWN STYLE AND ARE FREE TO LET IT BE KNOWN
> *



veiws and opinions are one thing ,but pin pointin on someone's ride is not cool 
homie this is a small world you never know who you pointin at you feel me ??


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Mar 12 2010, 12:09 AM~16866828
> *IF THAT WAS MINE AND KNEW IF WAS GOING TO BE IN THA MAGS , IMA GET LIL SHIT LIKE THAT RIGHT FIRST CUZ IT WOULD BOTHER ME
> *



he didn't know tho howard just said lets shoot it 

and maybe he asked howard not to shoot the front of the car ???not sure who knows ???


----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FULLYCLOWNIN_@Mar 11 2010, 11:10 PM~16866835
> *veiws and opinions are one thing ,but pin pointin on someone's ride is not cool
> homie this is a small world you never know who you pointin at you feel me ??
> *


YEA I KNOW WHAT YOU MEAN G, BUT FUCK IT IF SOMEONE WANTS TO BE IMMATURE AND GET CRAZY OVER SOMETHING LIKE THAT THEN LET EM HANDLE THERE BUSINESS, AS LONG AS IM BEING MYSELF IS ALL THAT MATTERS TO ME..


----------



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FULLYCLOWNIN_@Mar 12 2010, 02:10 AM~16866835
> *veiws and opinions are one thing ,but pin pointin on someone's ride is not cool
> homie this is a small world you never know who you pointin at you feel me ??
> *



the only smart thing you have said tonight is "you never know who you pointin at"
real close friend of mine got stabbed in the back 2 months ago for picking a fight with someone that must have had mental problems because he argued with some guy that was jumping in a pool over and over wetting him and his daughter and he told him to stop, they had a argument and the guy left came back and stabbed him in the back...


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TEMPER909IE_@Mar 12 2010, 12:12 AM~16866858
> *YEA I KNOW WHAT YOU MEAN G, BUT FUCK IT IF SOMEONE WANTS TO BE IMMATURE AND GET CRAZY OVER SOMETHING LIKE THAT THEN LET EM HANDLE THERE BUSINESS, AS LONG AS IM BEING MYSELF IS ALL THAT MATTERS TO ME..
> *



i feel what your sayin ...but at the same time you wanna be respectable also


----------



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TEMPER909IE_@Mar 12 2010, 02:07 AM~16866807
> *SHIT HOMIE WERE ALL JUSS GIVING OUR VIEWS & OPINIONS ON CARS, WERE ALL ENTITLED TO OUR OWN STYLE AND ARE FREE TO LET IT BE KNOWN
> *



yes I know man, thats what this topic was about, but how much trouble has that brought??? i mean everything is straight now, but there was some fire a few pages back...


----------



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)

CRAZY ASS MOTHERFUCKAS WE LIVE WITH ON THIS PLANET LMAO....


----------



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FULLYCLOWNIN_@Mar 12 2010, 02:14 AM~16866875
> *i feel what your sayin ...but at the same time you wanna be respectable also
> *



i still don't understand why critiquing someones car is disrespectful??? I know TEMPER don't know either because we have been arguing this for the past 3 days


----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FULLYCLOWNIN_@Mar 11 2010, 11:14 PM~16866875
> *i feel what your sayin ...but at the same time you wanna be respectable also
> *


Thats True, But also people shouldnt trip over little shit like that, they should juss keep in mind that its them and its what they like, only the person themself know whats real inside and thats all that matters...when someone talks shit to me, i dont trip, i juss think in my mind what i know is real, not what other people think they know


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RollinX151_@Mar 12 2010, 12:13 AM~16866871
> *the only smart thing you have said tonight is "you never know who you pointin at"
> real close friend of mine got stabbed in the back 2 months ago for picking a fight with someone that must have had mental problems because he argued with some guy that was jumping in a pool over and over wetting him and his daughter and he told him to stop, they had a argument and the guy left came back and stabbed him in the back...
> *



well sometimes you gotta act stupid and get on ppl's level so they understand


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RollinX151_@Mar 12 2010, 12:17 AM~16866902
> *i still don't understand why critiquing someones car is disrespectful???  I know TEMPER don't know either because we have been arguing this for the past 3 days
> *



you'll get there one day


----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RollinX151_@Mar 11 2010, 11:17 PM~16866902
> *i still don't understand why critiquing someones car is disrespectful???  I know TEMPER don't know either because we have been arguing this for the past 3 days
> *


in a way i dont know and in a way i do, i mean yea i would feel disrespected if someone talked down on my ride cause its what i like and its my style and what i like and what my style is, is apart of me, but im juss the type of foo thats not quik to trip over things, i let things juss slide off my shoulder cuz i know whats really up with myself


----------



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TEMPER909IE_@Mar 12 2010, 02:20 AM~16866938
> *in a way i dont know and in a way i do, i mean yea i would feel disrespected if someone talked down on my ride cause its what i like and its my style and what i like and what my style is, is apart of me, but im juss the type of foo thats not quik to trip over things, i let things juss slide off my shoulder cuz i know whats really up with myself
> *



honestly, I let it all slide.....I've only had shit talk about my car on this topic...i mean, I like it, I think my car is clean as fuck, i keep it perfect, but i don't care what people think, I like it, and thats it...


----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RollinX151_@Mar 11 2010, 11:23 PM~16866959
> *honestly, I let it all slide.....I've only had shit talk about my car on this topic...i mean, I like it, I think my car is clean as fuck, i keep it perfect, but i don't care what people think, I like it, and thats it...
> *


same here


----------



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TEMPER909IE_@Mar 12 2010, 02:24 AM~16866969
> *same here
> *


  :yes:


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

Whats the big deal? Go to a show, hell go to the super show. Most cars have flaws, and lots of them. Very few cars are flawless, and by flawless I mean you have to look very hard. 

If every car in LRM were flawless there would be no cars in LRM.


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

anyone know how many of the 80-82 le cabs are left? made less than 400 is what ive heard... keep up the good work page, love the le cab. that shit is what makes lowrider mag worth buying... especially cause its not a trailer queen...


----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hi_ryder_@Mar 12 2010, 07:29 AM~16868751
> *anyone know how many of the 80-82 le cabs are left? made less than 400 is what ive heard... keep up the good work page, love the le cab. that shit is what makes lowrider mag worth buying... especially cause its not a trailer queen...
> *


x2


----------



## BIGSPOOK (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Mar 12 2010, 02:37 AM~16867922
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this car was on ncis los angeles this week. hopping in the background.


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hi_ryder_@Mar 12 2010, 08:29 AM~16868751
> *anyone know how many of the 80-82 le cabs are left? made less than 400 is what ive heard... keep up the good work page, love the le cab. that shit is what makes lowrider mag worth buying... especially cause its not a trailer queen...
> *


  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: *1982'S LIKE 48 MADE*


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIGSPOOK_@Mar 12 2010, 09:46 AM~16869305
> *this car was on ncis los angeles this week. hopping in the background.
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:* IT SURE WAS* :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Mar 12 2010, 12:59 AM~16866680
> *WE HAVENT MET IN PERSON YET HAVE WE?? WE CHOP IT UP ON HERE THATS IT
> *


perry is a cool dude, i didnt like his ass at first because an argument on here, see... he didnt like "cce powdercaoted springs" ya digg ....so we had internet beef over the argument.. one day we met in person and I thought, ahhhh he aint so bad, funny story! :biggrin:


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FULLYCLOWNIN_@Mar 11 2010, 10:49 PM~16866525
> *and i've been knowin you for 5 years and still ain't seen u with no car  :0
> 
> that's the kinda shit i'm talkin about right there until you on they level or above
> ...


i knew i liked you for a reason


----------



## CARLITOS WAY (May 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIGSPOOK+Mar 12 2010, 08:46 AM~16869305-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DEAD PRE$IDENT$_@Mar 12 2010, 01:07 PM~16870985
> *perry is a cool dude, i didnt like his ass at first because an argument on here, see...  he didnt like "cce powdercaoted springs" ya digg ....so we had internet beef over the argument..  one day we met in person and I thought, ahhhh he aint so bad,    funny story!  :biggrin:
> *





> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Mar 12 2010, 01:32 PM~16871239
> *i knew i liked you for a reason
> *



sup billy :wave: 

hey jimmy how you feelin brother hope all is well ???


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by DEAD PRE$IDENT$_@Mar 12 2010, 03:07 PM~16870985
> *perry is a cool dude, i didnt like his ass at first because an argument on here, see...  he didnt like "cce powdercaoted springs" ya digg ....so we had internet beef over the argument..  one day we met in person and I thought, ahhhh he aint so bad,    funny story!  :biggrin:
> *


lol i aint got no plex with perry at all,


----------



## L-BOOGIE (Jul 19, 2006)

I sounds like some people in here are only expecting LIFESTYLE C.C. type cars to have a feature. This will only make the magazine more stale. The only flawless features I'm expecting to see are the centerfolds. There are way more street and mild customs than there are full customs out there. They gotta be recognized too. And we all want to see the good, the great, the mistakes and get ideas to make our own really good, better than or copy. We need all features or there will be even less of a magazine.


----------



## L-BOOGIE (Jul 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Mar 10 2010, 01:09 PM~16851526
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Who's on that soundtrack?


----------



## Big Aaron (Jan 29, 2009)

I LOVE MY DADS REAL LE CABRIOLET


----------



## Big Aaron (Jan 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by L-BOOGIE_@Mar 12 2010, 06:58 PM~16874619
> *I sounds like some people in here are only expecting LIFESTYLE C.C. type cars to have a feature. This will only make the magazine more stale. The only flawless features I'm expecting to see are the centerfolds. There are way more street and mild customs than there are full customs out there. They gotta be recognized too. And we all want to see the good, the great, the mistakes and get ideas to make our own really good, better than or copy. We need all features or there will be even less of a magazine.
> *


EVEN LIFESTYLE CARS HAVE FLAWS ,THERE IS NO ESCAPING FLAWS ON A LOWRIDER IF YOU DRIVE IT, MY DAD HOPS HIS LE CAB HE DRIVES HIS LE CAB AND FOR THE RUST THAT DUDE DONT KNOW WHAT HE IS WAS TALKING ABOUT HE WAS WRONG THAT CAR HAS BEEN DONE FOR ALMOST 4 YEARS AND PEOPLE WISH THEY COULD HAVE A TRUNK LIKE MY DADS I THINK THIS IS A STUPID TOPIC AND THE GUYS WHO COMMENT ON OTHER PEOPLES CARS SHOULD KEEP THEIR COMMENTS TO THEIR SELVES IM ONLY TEN AND KNOW BETTER THAN THAT :uh:


----------



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Big Aaron_@Mar 12 2010, 11:26 PM~16875620
> *EVEN LIFESTYLE CARS HAVE FLAWS  ,THERE IS NO ESCAPING FLAWS ON A LOWRIDER IF YOU DRIVE IT, MY DAD HOPS HIS LE CAB HE DRIVES HIS LE CAB AND FOR THE RUST THAT DUDE DONT KNOW WHAT HE IS WAS TALKING ABOUT HE WAS WRONG THAT CAR HAS BEEN DONE FOR ALMOST 4 YEARS AND PEOPLE WISH THEY COULD HAVE A TRUNK LIKE MY DADS I THINK THIS IS A STUPID TOPIC AND THE GUYS WHO COMMENT ON OTHER PEOPLES CARS SHOULD KEEP THEIR COMMENTS TO THEIR SELVES IM ONLY TEN AND KNOW BETTER THAN THAT :uh:
> *



Well lil homie, rust is not a good thing because it spreads like a disease. That's the only thing I pointed out. Other lay it low members pointed out numerous other things that I did not notice. I thought to myself, man, what a beautiful car, and it has rust?? Since the picture of the car was already available to the public to look at or critique as they please, I posted it on lay it low, to see what people thought. I found out there are 2 different types of people. Some that don't like having their car critiqued, and others, like me, that don't care what people say and take a critique as help and a compliment. The topic died a few days ago, since I came clean. So hopefully everyone can drop it. We all come from different places, I'm from Miami, your dad is from Los Angeles. Around here, things are different, that's why all of this got a bit rough a few pages back.


----------



## king george (Nov 24, 2007)

yo bad mouthers lets see yo fo door. homies got a ragtop lac.


----------



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by king george_@Mar 13 2010, 02:32 AM~16877507
> *yo bad mouthers lets see yo fo door.  homies got a ragtop lac.
> *


 :dunno: :roflmao:


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

This vid pretty much sums up this topic........ listen and pay attention....


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RollinX151_@Mar 13 2010, 12:14 AM~16877337
> *Well lil homie, rust is not a good thing because it spreads like a disease.  That's the only thing I pointed out.  Other lay it low members pointed out numerous other things that I did not notice.  I thought to myself, man, what a beautiful car, and it has rust?? Since the picture of the car was already available to the public to look at or critique as they please, I posted it on lay it low, to see what people thought.  I found out there are 2 different types of people.  Some that don't like having their car critiqued, and others, like me, that don't care what people say and take a critique as help and a compliment.  The topic died a few days ago, since I came clean.  So hopefully everyone can drop it.  We all come from different places, I'm from Miami, your dad is from Los Angeles.  Around here, things are different, that's why all of this got a bit rough a few pages back.
> *


thats great and all but my car isnt rusty at all that piece you seen, i took a pic and posted it a few pages back as for the rest of my trunk its fiberglass and i hop my shit drive my shit rain or shine 
no trailers for me unless its out of state,shit is bound to happen ,at the end of the day homie 
my shit has been out of commision for about a month cuz its getting a make over again i will post pics of new trunk ,new top ,new interior,new rims, new under carriage new silver leafing and pin stripping by danny d 

fuck trailers in the city that just plain *** shit to me but thats just me,cuz i buy my shit to ride my shit ,i buy done shit and tear them down and redoo them cuz i dont like rust buckets 
if people dont like how i do it well fuck um ..i bust my ass for mine .


----------



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Mar 14 2010, 04:13 AM~16885158
> *thats great and all but my car isnt rusty at all that piece you seen, i took a pic and posted it a few pages back as for the rest of my trunk its fiberglass and i hop my shit drive my shit rain or shine
> no trailers for me unless its out of state,shit is bound to happen ,at the end of the day homie
> my shit has been out of commision for about a month cuz its getting a make over again i will post pics of new trunk ,new top ,new interior,new rims, new under carriage new silver leafing and pin stripping by danny d
> ...


for real...thas what the wheels on the car are for...to drive that shit..no damn trailer....if it wasnt fiberglass then the rust would spread, but obviosly that little rust wont do shit and im sure you wont let it happen...when i first got my car and i removed the old rag top...that shit was rust city..fixed it, painted, made it perfect i could have left it hard top, but i like the rag and thru some brown canvas with double stiching in the rear...i got a buddy of mine that has a 78 coupe deville...he is more worried about the rims and the juice..and the rust on the doors and at the edge of the rag top by the trunk has spread so far that it leakes in his car....crazy fucker man


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

if everything was perfect on a car it would b more of a headache owning it. ive learnd from others mistakes that once u own something so perfect that u somewhat become scared to floss it without a trailer behind.lol as for a many it becomes more of a curse instead of something u can enjoy. show driven cars are the best. to each their own but fuck a trailor queen that i cant enjoy. big page is doin exactly what id do. RIDIN AND ENJOYING HIS LIFESTYLE (not crying over lil flaws). u cant take it with ya.


----------



## 46 Fleetline (Feb 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Mar 10 2010, 12:12 PM~16851085
> *THIS IS HOW YOU DO IT
> 
> 
> ...


This is a sick ass Caddi. 
Did you guys ever stop to think that he built the car for himself and no one else ?
The car is obviously driven, how many of you have perfect drivers ?


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

ALL CARS THAT HAVE PATTERNS HAVE FLAWS 

I notice it but I don't point the shit out especially if the person sprayed the patterns himself


ALL CARS HAVE MISALIGNED DOORS OR TRUNKS

I notice it but I don't point the shit out especially if they juiced it themselves 

ALL CARS.........well you guys get were I'm going with this :biggrin:


----------



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHCRAFT+Mar 24 2010, 10:45 PM~16991460-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




He actually bought the car, how it sits...


----------



## redline (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Mar 12 2010, 02:28 AM~16866998
> *Whats the big deal? Go to a show, hell go to the super show. Most cars have flaws, and lots of them. Very few cars are flawless, and by flawless I mean you have to look very hard.
> 
> If every car in LRM were flawless there would be no cars in LRM.
> *


x2 well put!its a lowrider its gonna get stress cracks,rock chips, etc.drivers that is!if ur car dont get featured withn the first season out its gonna have flaws!i kno mine will!


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Mar 11 2010, 09:55 PM~16865734
> *
> 
> 
> ...


theres a big flaw with this car. im not in it to drive it. :biggrin:


----------

